# [solved]Systemd obwohl OpenRC System?

## bbgermany

Hallo an alle,

irgendwie verstehe ich das hier nicht: 

```

raspi ~ # emerge -av --deep --newuse --update --with-bdeps=y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies /^[[3... done!

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-0_p131:0/r131::gentoo  USE="{-test} -valgrind" 131 KiB

[ebuild  NS    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4::gentoo [4.1.2-r6:4.1.2::gentoo, 4.2-r2:4.2::gentoo, 4.5-r1:4.5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl kdbus kmod lz4 pam seccomp ssl (-apparmor) (-audit) -build -cryptsetup -curl -elfutils -gcrypt (-gnuefi) -http -idn -importd -lzma -nat -policykit -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" 3.823 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/dbus-1.10.12::gentoo  USE="systemd -X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test} -user-session" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6::gentoo  63 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] virtual/tmpfiles-0::gentoo  0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/openrc-0.23::gentoo [0.22.4::gentoo] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode (-audit) -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 206 KiB

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/systemd-226-r2)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration ("sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225-r1)

[blocks B      ] sys-fs/udev ("sys-fs/udev" is blocking sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6)

[blocks B      ] sys-apps/systemd ("sys-apps/systemd" is blocking sys-fs/udev-225-r1)

Total: 7 packages (1 upgrade, 5 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 4.222 KiB

Conflict: 4 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

```

Wieso zum Geier will mein System nun systemd installieren. Den will ich nicht. Mein OpenRC System auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft nämlich super.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte oder haben die Entwickler wieder Langeweile gehabt  :Wink: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## schmidicom

In der Liste von dir soll dbus mit aktiviertem systemd USE-Flag gebaut werden.

Woher das Flag kommt kann ich dir zwar nicht sagen aber wenn du es nicht selbst gesetzt hast wird es wohl vom gewählten Profil kommen.Last edited by schmidicom on Wed Dec 21, 2016 6:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soundrolf

Mal eine Dumme Frage. Hast du in deiner make.conf unter USE="-systemd" stehen.

LG

----------

## misterjack

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> Woher das Flag kommt [...]

 

 *systemd-232.ebuild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PDEPEND=">=sys-apps/dbus-1.8.8:0[systemd]
> 
> 

   :Wink: 

@bbgermany: die Frage nach dem "wieso will Portage $Paket installieren" beantwortet dir:

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --tree (-t)
> 
>               Shows the dependency tree for the given target by indenting dependencies.  This is only really useful in combination with --emptytree or --update and --deep

 

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich kommt es durch

[ebuild  N    ~] virtual/tmpfiles-0::gentoo  0 KiB

```
# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=6

DESCRIPTION="Virtual to select between different tmpfiles.d handlers"

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~arm64 ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="

        || (

                sys-apps/opentmpfiles

                sys-apps/systemd

        )"
```

Sprich hier wird normal als erstes sys-apps/opentmpfiles versucht - das ist im gegensatz zu systemd aber noch nicht stable markiert - fällt also für portage erst mal weg, und dann bleibt nur noch sys-apps/systemd (was stable verfügbar wäre).

Vorschlag: Schalte dir sys-apps/opentmpfiles

frei, dann sollte es vermutlich auch mit dem gehen.

/edit

virtual/tmpfiles, welches wahrscheinlich von deinem

[ebuild     U ~] sys-apps/openrc-0.23::gentoo [0.22.4::gentoo]

gezogen wird 

```
RDEPEND="${COMMON_DEPEND}

        !prefix? (

                kernel_linux? (

                        >=sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r6

                        virtual/tmpfiles

                )

[...]
```

Sprich das openrc-0.23 Update braucht nun virtual/tmpfiles - und das braucht sys-apps/opentmpfiles oder alternativ geht auch sys-apps/systemd

----------

## 3PO

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Wieso zum Geier will mein System nun systemd installieren. Den will ich nicht. Mein OpenRC System auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft nämlich super.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte oder haben die Entwickler wieder Langeweile gehabt  ...

 

Das ist schon seit über einem Jahr so, udev verlangt die Installation, aus welchem Grund auch immer.

Aber es muss nur installiert werden, verwenden musst Du es nicht, Du kannst weiterhin OpenRC verwenden.  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

 *3PO wrote:*   

>  *bbgermany wrote:*   [...]
> 
> Wieso zum Geier will mein System nun systemd installieren. Den will ich nicht. Mein OpenRC System auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft nämlich super.
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee, woran es liegen könnte oder haben die Entwickler wieder Langeweile gehabt  ... 
> ...

 

Hehe nein, da hast sicherlich irgendwas durcheinander gebracht.

sys-fs/udev und sys-apps/systemd können (und sollten)  nicht zusammen installiert werden, und es wird auch durch aktive Blocker verhindert.

----------

## m0n0lith

Hi,

versuch doch bitte durch das hinzufügen des Schalters "-t" noch deinem emerge die Abhängigkeiten zu entlocken.

fW

bei mir kommt folgendes:

```

------------------------- snip -------------------------

[nomerge       ] virtual/tmpfiles-0::gentoo 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl curl kdbus kmod lz4 lzma pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -build -cryptsetup -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 

[ebuild  N     ]   sys-apps/gentoo-systemd-integration-6::gentoo  63 KiB

[ebuild  N     ]    sys-apps/systemd-226-r2:0/2::gentoo  USE="acl curl kdbus kmod lz4 lzma pam policykit seccomp ssl (-apparmor) -audit -build -cryptsetup -elfutils -gcrypt -gnuefi -http -idn -importd -nat -qrcode (-selinux) -sysv-utils {-test} -vanilla -xkb" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 3.823 KiB

------------------------- snip -------------------------

```

und das ebuild von tmpfiles sagt:

cat /usr/portage/virtual/tmpfiles/tmpfiles-0.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2016 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Id$

EAPI=6

DESCRIPTION="Virtual to select between different tmpfiles.d handlers"

HOMEPAGE=""

SRC_URI=""

LICENSE=""

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~arm64 ~hppa ~ia64 ~m68k ~mips ~ppc ~ppc64 ~s390 ~sh ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND="

        || (

                sys-apps/opentmpfiles

                [b]sys-apps/systemd[/b]

        )"

```

und da habe ich was übersehen:

```

[nomerge       ] sys-apps/openrc-0.23::gentoo [0.22.4::gentoo] USE="ncurses netifrc pam unicode -audit -debug -newnet (-prefix) (-selinux) -static-libs -tools" 

[ebuild  N    ~]  virtual/tmpfiles-0::gentoo  0 KiB

```

openrc-0.23 zieht das wohl rein.

und so wie das ebuild aussieht, ist das auch so.

hmm, schade. Dachte ich komm auch ausnahmslos ohne systemd aus.

...und so fliegt "sys-apps/openrc" aus meiner /etc/portage/portage.keywords/xxx raus.

----------

## mike155

 *Quote:*   

> Dachte ich komm auch ausnahmslos ohne systemd aus.

 

Das geht auch - wenn man jedoch openrc unstable verwenden will, muss man auch sys-apps/opentmpfiles und virtual/tmpfiles unstable verwenden. Man kann also z.B. folgendes nach

/etc/portage/package.keywords schreiben:

```
=sys-apps/openrc-0.23* ~amd64

=sys-apps/opentmpfiles-0.1 ~amd64

=virtual/tmpfiles-0 ~amd64
```

Mehr Infos dazu gibt es hier: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1056424-highlight-.html

----------

## bbgermany

Hallo Leute,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Es war tatsächlich der unstable OpenRC daran schuld. Ich hab jetzt wieder auf stable gewechselt und nun geht das auch wieder.

MfG. Stefan

----------

